# Astronomic Increase In Postage ?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I know postage has increased - but http://www.ebay.co.u...=item5893f4b456 is hyper-inflation gone mad......


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

how right you are . last friday i posted a RMSD to SCOTLAND which cost Â£12.8p to be certain of a sat delivery thats around Â£2.50 on top of the normal rate

the chances are that it would arrive at the ordenary rate ofÂ£9.93 or even RMRD which is around a 5er

in my opinion its one of the biggest rip offs around at the moment it really gets to me in a big way .

rant over .............H


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

It always annoys to have to pay more, but think what you are getting when you send RMSD or even Recorded Delivery. It us a hell of a good service to be able to put a gold watch into a pack and send it down the country with a certainty it will be delivered safely inside twenty-four hours and with insurance too. It is easy to take it for granted, but our postal service is generally worth every penny. That's my take on it anyway. There is a very complex, honest and efficient service going on behind the scenes. It has to be paid for, I think.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't take the "insurance" as read. Try to claim and see what hoops you have to jump through to prove the value of your goods! :yes:

Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Tony1951 said:


> It always annoys to have to pay more, but think what you are getting when you send RMSD or even Recorded Delivery. It us a hell of a good service to be able to put a gold watch into a pack and send it down the country with a certainty it will be delivered safely inside twenty-four hours and with insurance too. It is easy to take it for granted, but our postal service is generally worth every penny. That's my take on it anyway. There is a very complex, honest and efficient service going on behind the scenes. It has to be paid for, I think.


Yep, I will agree with that, its seems like a lot, but its because it has been very cheap up to now, its still great value for money.....


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The post is very tongue in cheek - postage for the watches is shown as EUR 99,999.00(approx. Â£80,756.25) - La Poste - Colissimo International. :lol:

Start of LayerEnd of Layer


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

Julian Latham said:


> The post is very tongue in cheek - postage for the watches is shown as EUR 99,999.00(approx. Â£80,756.25) - La Poste - Colissimo International. :lol:
> 
> Start of LayerEnd of Layer


LOL - sorry - Mr Muggins (here) missed the joke.

:yes:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

You'd think for that... they'd throw in the watch!


----------

